# Fish Tank Noise!!



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello i havnt posted in the fish section before so here goes..
I have had a 100l aquael fishtank for two months now.. No deaths and the water perfect...
And the noise from the filter or vibrations is HORRENDOUS at night!!! I cant even sleep! And its kepping everyone in the house up including ME! As its in my room.... I have emailed aquael and they dont know what the problem is! I think it is the vibrations mixed with a slight fault.. But the place where we got it couldnt find a soloution to quitening the noise! Is there any solutionof maybe quieting the noise! I am at the point of selling it as i cant sleep with NOISE (has been a problem for a few years)..
If i were to sell it i was wondering how much i would get for it.. 
Here is the details
100l Aquael Set
Black Gravel (3-5cm)
Large Drft Wood
Assortment of plants (lots)
2 Mollies
5 Platys
1 Sword Tail
1 BN Pleco
1 Red Tailed Shark
3 Guppy's
10 Neons
1 Opaline Gourami
3 Julli Cory
Shrimp's
And an assasin Snail

I got the tank as a bday present and have spent about £120 on it not including tank.. So i really dont want to have to sell it for near to nothing..
Sorry for the long post.. And ranting i had to rant about it to someone!
I am just sick of no sleep for this fish tank!! But i do love the fish but the noise is outwaying the cons.
Thanks again Trootle


----------



## iamgray (Jul 16, 2010)

Have you tried taking the filter apart and seeing if there's something stuck in there? I'm not familiar with that brand... but I know when mine starts making loud vibration-like noises, it has something caught in the impeller and goes quiet again once I take it apart and give it a rinse.


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Iv checked and done everything.,..


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

iamgray said:


> Have you tried taking the filter apart and seeing if there's something stuck in there? I'm not familiar with that brand... but I know when mine starts making loud vibration-like noises, it has something caught in the impeller and goes quiet again once I take it apart and give it a rinse.


Ditto, same here. Anytime any of my filters that use impellers start making noise it's ALWAYS because they need to be cleaned. Hopefully that's all that's wrong with yours???

I'm not familiar with that brand either. Is there an exact model # on the filter you can give us so someone here who is DIY handy might be able to help come up with a solution so you don't have to "give" your tank away? There is always a solution, we just have to find the right one!!


----------



## iamgray (Jul 16, 2010)

What exactly do you mean when you say noise/vibration? is it rattling against the glass? Or is there a noise coming from inside the filter? Is it a HOB filter? If it's rattling against the glass, have you tried putting something soft in between the glass and the filter to muffle the noise?


----------



## RCinAL (Nov 14, 2010)

Dude! If you took it apart and cleaned it and it still rattles you've just got a bad filter. Mine (Marineland with a bio-wheel) are totally silent. You will come out better just replacing the noisy filter with something known to be silent. Don't sell out and lose big. Just replace the filter.


----------



## CoffeeMan (Dec 27, 2009)

Before you give up and sell everything, why not get a new filter and see if it's any better? I have a Penn Plax Cascade filter on both of my tanks, and they're so quiet that I can't tell if they're running or not unless I see water coming out of them.


----------



## fish joey (Aug 27, 2010)

Fishboy, wasnt this a problem before...I thought this was solved.....you know ,you CANT ..WILL NOT give up your fish.... your passion....Was this filter part of B-day gift from your Dad?....if so ask him to return it and explain .....they should give you a new filter....you may consider a in tank.... mine are super quiet!!!!!! Where have you been...havent seen you on the forum.... I was begining to think you have a girlfriend ...after your post .....it must be your just napping....:lol:


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Scratching my head here wondering why you would give up the whole tank rather than replace the filter??


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

iamgray said:


> What exactly do you mean when you say noise/vibration? is it rattling against the glass? Or is there a noise coming from inside the filter? Is it a HOB filter? If it's rattling against the glass, have you tried putting something soft in between the glass and the filter to muffle the noise?


Its a mixture of vibrations and the filter but i can do the noise in the day but at night it's so noisy!!



Romad said:


> Scratching my head here wondering why you would give up the whole tank rather than replace the filter??


beacuase my mum doesnt want me to shell out more money on the filter as she sees the tank as a bit pointless ( My dad got it for me for my birthday)...



fish joey said:


> Fishboy, wasnt this a problem before...I thought this was solved.....you know ,you CANT ..WILL NOT give up your fish.... your passion....Was this filter part of B-day gift from your Dad?....if so ask him to return it and explain .....they should give you a new filter....you may consider a in tank.... mine are super quiet!!!!!! Where have you been...havent seen you on the forum.... I was begining to think you have a girlfriend ...after your post .....it must be your just napping....:lol:


LOL!!!!! And no i dont have a GF ATM.......:-D
Yeh it was a complete set up..
I tried taking it back but when they tyested they couldnt find that much of a problem..
But it didnt have the sponge in nor was it easy to tell. 




CoffeeMan said:


> Before you give up and sell everything, why not get a new filter and see if it's any better? I have a Penn Plax Cascade filter on both of my tanks, and they're so quiet that I can't tell if they're running or not unless I see water coming out of them.


Yeh i wuld but my mum just doesnt want me spending much more on the tank..



RCinAL said:


> Dude! If you took it apart and cleaned it and it still rattles you've just got a bad filter. Mine (Marineland with a bio-wheel) are totally silent. You will come out better just replacing the noisy filter with something known to be silent. Don't sell out and lose big. Just replace the filter.


yeh maybe its just a bad make plus me and a slight fault!!



aunt kymmie said:


> Ditto, same here. Anytime any of my filters that use impellers start making noise it's ALWAYS because they need to be cleaned. Hopefully that's all that's wrong with yours???
> I'm not familiar with that brand either. Is there an exact model # on the filter you can give us so someone here who is DIY handy might be able to help come up with a solution so you don't have to "give" your tank away? There is always a solution, we just have to find the right one!!


AqAuel fan 2 i think..:-D

Thanks


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

WHat kind of filter is it? If it is new I would contact the manufacturer and tell them the problem, most likely they will have a suggestion or be willing to send new parts free of charge. I had the canister on a Cascade 1000 canister filter crack just before Christmas, I emailed them and they sent a new one out no questions asked.


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

I have emailed them but they said they are stationed in poland so cant really do much!


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

They cant send parts from Poland to England?:roll: Sounds like BS to me. I would figure out where the noise is coming from (ie. impeller, motor housing, etc.) and just email them saying you have a filter that is X months old with a bad (insert part you decide on here) and tell them you want them to send you a replacement free of charge. Most filters are warranted for at least a year (some are up to 3 years) and if you sound like you know what you are talking about they tend to just send you the part you ask for. 

The worst they can say is no.


----------

